# Star Wars: The Force Awakens



## richtung

I've not seen a thread on this so thought i would start one.

So, who's excited for the release this weekend??? Who's got pre-booked tickets?? Me and a mate are going on Saturday night :thumb: (our WAG's aren't interested :wave

We're just watching the 2D version.. If its really good, might go back to watch it in 3D IMAX!

Im trying to stay away from in-depth reviews etc but the general feeling is that the film is mega!

Rich


----------



## Soul boy 68

From the snippets I have read is that the film will contain some humour, emotion and none of that CGI and more old school effects and a good variety of fight sceanes. I got tickets to see it in 3D, looking forward to it.


----------



## justina3

yep booked mine for sunday the crazy people should have left the building by then. 

3d also


----------



## R7KY D

My 19 year old daughter saw it last night (one of the perks of working in the cinema) they showed it for staff only at midnight , then at 3am she texts me with "OMG dad star wars is so good" and i'm like YOU WASN'T EVEN ALIVE WHEN THE ORIGINALS CAME OUT 

I've gotta wait until Saturday to see it


----------



## Paul K

I'm going on Sunday with my son, then again on tuesday with my brother


----------



## Soul boy 68

R7KY D said:


> My 19 year old daughter saw it last night (one of the perks of working in the cinema) they showed it for staff only at midnight , then at 3am she texts me with "OMG dad star wars is so good" and i'm like YOU WASN'T EVEN ALIVE WHEN THE ORIGINALS CAME OUT
> 
> I've gotta wait until Saturday to see it


Showing my age now, I saw the original at my local odeon back in 1977, then the following two in 1980 and 1983, I hope these next three movies live up to the originals, films 4&5 I discarded as I didn't like them except the revenge of the sith. That jar jar blinks, what an annoying


----------



## Kerr

I see my local cinema is showing it in every single screen at 1 minute past midnight. They were all nearly full too other than the horrible front seats.


----------



## neilb62

I'm in at 10.15 tomorrow morning, meaning I'll have seen them all on the first day....


----------



## muzzer

Soul boy 68 said:


> Showing my age now, I saw the original at my local odeon back in 1977, then the following two in 1980 and 1983, I hope these next three movies live up to the originals, films 4&5 I discarded as I didn't like them except the revenge of the sith. That jar jar blinks, what an annoying


I was ten years old when Star Wars first came out, made quite an impression on me. Despite allegedly being the bad guys, i wanted to be a stormtrooper after their entrance.


----------



## great gonzo

I'm going tomorrow (Thursday) 07.15!!
Kids will have to be late for school coz there coming too. 

Gonz.


----------



## R7KY D

Soul boy 68 said:


> Showing my age now, I saw the original at my local odeon back in 1977, then the following two in 1980 and 1983, I hope these next three movies live up to the originals, films 4&5 I discarded as I didn't like them except the revenge of the sith. That jar jar blinks, what an annoying


I was 7 in 1977 and I remember having to queue around the corner at the cinema in Romford with my dad because it only had 1 screen :lol:


----------



## alan hanson

Xmas can do one doesnt touch whats about to be seen


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I would love to go and see it.
Was hoping for this weekend. But odeon is £17 each per adult ticket for imax.
I'm sorry buy how much! Even 2d is £12 odd.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

12.30am Sunday morning Printworks Manchester. Can't wait


----------



## Rabidracoon28

alan hanson said:


> Xmas can do one doesnt touch whats about to be seen


This is bigger than Christmas


----------



## Johnny Kebab

Going on Sunday to the Showcase cinema in Reading, 3D, Imax and lazyboy armchairs!

JK


----------



## Clancy

Need to get tickets for this, looks brilliant. Got no one to go with though :lol: Mrs has no interest at all. Been trying to get her to watch the old ones but she's not interested. Think she needs to go tbh ...


----------



## Scooby0775

Going Saturday with the kids remember seeing the original back in 77 that cinema is now a pub and snooker hall


----------



## Blazefan13

10.15am tomorrow morning, can't wait.


----------



## sm81

Which one to go 3d or 2d


----------



## Starbuck88

I never experienced the original Star Wars furore as I'm too young, however I can watch them but I'm not 'Fan'.

The Mrs on the other hand, she loves them so we'll be going to see this for sure.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

My manager went to see it at 5 past midnight. He said two screens was showing it. One was completely full. The other had about 40 people in. He says it is a brilliant film. Really good. And he is a massive star wars fan. 

On that note I changed my mind. I have to see this. So booked for Saturday night


----------



## Will_G

Saw it this morning on my day off. Cinema was quite empty although there was a guy sitting in stormtrooper outfit on my row. Film was really good and enjoyed every minute


----------



## Scooby0775

Will_G said:


> Saw it this morning on my day off. Cinema was quite empty although there was a guy sitting in stormtrooper outfit on my row. Film was really good and enjoyed every minute


Hope no one dresses up on Saturday might freak the kids out


----------



## Horatio

Youre IPhoning all wrong! Next time, turn the camera phone around....like a camera!


----------



## Dazzel81

Ive booked for boxing day at cineworld O2 on the sky super screen VIP can't wait


----------



## great gonzo

It's absolutely brilliant 

Gonz.


----------



## Sim

I went yesterday morning and my screen had about 20 people in. It was fantastic, but I'm not giving anything away plot wise. 

The only thing I thought was missing was the 20th century fox fanfare at the beginning. That's always flowed nicely into the main theme and opening crawl.


----------



## Oldsparky

Saw the midnight show lots of jedi in and for some reason a star trek spock! Imax at bluewater was more or less full. 
Loved the film


----------



## Sicskate

My 5 year old is desperate to see it, but I'm not sure if it's suitable?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Sicskate said:


> My 5 year old is desperate to see it, but I'm not sure if it's suitable?


Why not?
I would of been 5 at least when I 1st see the original films.
Worse films out there.


----------



## [email protected]

Can't wait to see this film, my boy isn't even two but may take him as I have no one else to go with


----------



## Sicskate

I've heard it's a bit gruesome? 

I don't know how he'd react with blood and guts?!?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Sicskate said:


> I've heard it's a bit gruesome?
> 
> I don't know how he'd react with blood and guts?!?


Really?
None of the other 6 films have had blood and guts.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Well went to see it last night and loved it . 
There is one part with blood but it's only a bit of blood on a helmet.

Really good film. Also a few comedy bits in which made it funny to. If your a die hard star wars fan like I was then you need to see it. I guessed the spoiler halfway through and I was right.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I saw it last night and loved it too, was a bit surprised about About a certain character.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Soul boy 68 said:


> I saw it last night and loved it too


Yeh I agree.


----------



## sm81

3d or 2D?


----------



## R7KY D

Saw it last night , I can see myself going to see at least another 2 times 

Last night took me back to being a kid like no other film has ever done and I'd be lying right now if I said it didn't stir up a bit of emotion in me it did and it felt great it was like having a reunion with lost family members , Maybe that emotion was "The Force" :lol:

I loved it and I really like where the next film is going , I hope it can deliver


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

sm81 said:


> 3d or 2D?


I see it in 2d.
As 3d was £17 per adult ticket and no way I was paying that. Even then few people I know who did see it in 3d said just see it in 2d as it's not really worth the extra.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

R7KY D said:


> Saw it last night , I can see myself going to see at least another 2 times
> 
> Last night took me back to being a kid like no other film has ever done and I'd be lying right now if I said it didn't stir up a bit of emotion in me it did and it felt great it was like having a reunion with lost family members , Maybe that emotion was "The Force" :lol:
> 
> I loved it and I really like where the next film is going , I hope it can deliver


I agree. The original films came out way before I was born. And when growing up I was hooked. They was my favourite film to watch and loved all the films. And then to watch this last night after so many years it took me back to when I 1st see the millennium falcon and reminded me of being a kid. Was a good experience.


----------



## sm81

Is someone seen both 3d and 2d. Which one was better overall?


----------



## stonejedi

sm81 said:


> Is someone seen both 3d and 2d. Which one was better overall?


Only seen in IMAX 3D,but in my opinion its the only way to see this movie as the 3D is done very well:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Soul boy 68

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Might want to edit your post.
> Bit of a giveaway for people who haven't seen it.
> But Yeh I agree.


What fate? those who haven't seen it wouldn't have a clue what I am talking about.


----------



## Scooby0775

R7KY D said:


> Saw it last night , I can see myself going to see at least another 2 times
> 
> Last night took me back to being a kid like no other film has ever done and I'd be lying right now if I said it didn't stir up a bit of emotion in me it did and it felt great it was like having a reunion with lost family members , Maybe that emotion was "The Force" :lol:
> 
> I loved it and I really like where the next film is going , I hope it can deliver[/QUOTE
> 
> yes fantastic film i saw the original in 77 my boy wants to go again might go 3d this time he said its the best film he's ever seen


----------



## Serkie

Saw it last night in 2D. 

Lives up to the hype, seriously good film and so so funny! Really missed the humour from the last 3 films (Episodes I, II & III), I was chuckling throughout the Force Awakens.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Soul boy 68 said:


> What fate? those who haven't seen it wouldn't have a clue what I am talking about.


No but saying a characters fate 
Would be a giveaway.


----------



## stonejedi

Its only a film Guy's,play nice.SJ.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Oh, all right, you better edit your comments now, post 37 before others read this thread.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Yep done it. :wave:
You better edit your post 49 with my quote as that's a giveaway :thumb:


----------



## richtung

Finally watched this last night - can honestly say it was an awesome film :thumb:

Thankfully, it lived up to all the hype and imo has erased the bad memories of the recent 3 films.

Will probably watch it again in 3D IMAX over the xmas period 

Rich


----------



## Soul boy 68

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Yep done it. :wave:
> You better edit your post 49 with my quote as that's a giveaway :thumb:


All done:thumb:, I can sleep better tonight now.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Soul boy 68 said:


> All done:thumb:, I can sleep better tonight now.


Me two !:lol:

Anyway. Been thinking about this film and I already want to go see it again. Shame can't afford to.


----------



## Soul boy 68

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Me two !:lol:
> 
> Anyway. Been thinking about this film and I already want to go see it again. Shame can't afford to.


This movie will sit snugly on My blu Ray collection when it's released next year. :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie

richtung said:


> Finally watched this last night - can honestly say it was an awesome film :thumb:
> 
> Thankfully, it lived up to all the hype and imo has erased the bad memories of the recent 3 films.
> 
> Will probably watch it again in 3D IMAX over the xmas period
> 
> Rich


Haven't seen it het. But why do you find the last 3 made bad? The acting is better and the fight are more realistic ( as far as thats possible)


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Wow, am I the only mad Star Wars fan who has seen this and left feeling let down? Watched it in IMAX and honestly was disappointed. 
Still III, VI, V and VI are better IMO.


----------



## alan hanson

glad someone else has said it, massive star wars fan too, it did its job teeing up the next two, but god the trailers showed the best bits. disappointed with it considering the hype. not many new ideas a lot copied from the originals. not saying it was rubbish it wasn't.

The 3 new ones are pants, i just think that's mainly down to the quality of the originals these are still the best easily though. 

New that character would die due to reasons no one can change so obvious.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Went with my 9yr old son this morning, I thought it was good, but nothing special. The story line was just a repeat of one of the previous films. I was expecting better. (Didn't expect to see Oliver Reed at the end either )


----------



## Shiny

Went with the family last night. Apart from Harrison Ford, the acting was terrible, but for me that kind of felt like the original as Mark Hamill was never oscar material. I had trouble warming to the new characters, but it got better for me as the film went on.

The plot was dodgy and there were some cringeworthy moments, but again all this added to the "feel" of the original triology. Some scenes were so similar, it was like a homage. 

There were less of the politics and chancellors meetings in this one and it was back to the humour of the originals but with loads more explosions and guns. It made me feel kind of like a kid again and how i felt back in the 70's when i watched the first one.

If you like Star Wars, it is a must see. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## justina3

big tick from me enjoyed it, like the way they have left openings for the next movies to follow on from.


----------



## alan hanson

hate to think how much Mark Hamill got paid to turn around and take his hood down


----------



## LeadFarmer

alan hanson said:


> hate to think how much Mark Hamill got paid to turn around and take his hood down


He's been out of work since RoTJ hasn't he?


----------



## Shiny

LeadFarmer said:


> He's been out of work since RoTJ hasn't he?


Aye, he'd have done it for £3.50 and a packet of ****.

He's not Marlon Brando :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

alan hanson said:


> hate to think how much Mark Hamill got paid to turn around and take his hood down


:lol::lol:

Funny I thought the same.
Although my 1st thought was how disappointed I was that he didn't even have any dialogue. Not even 1 word.


----------



## alan hanson

Quick look on wiki and he hasn't done much acting but a fair bit of voice work which is where im guessing his voice was that exhausted he couldn't say anything in this film


----------



## GleemSpray

Hope it's good. For me,the first three are still great and the others are a bit disappointing,really.



Maybe it's my age as I was 11 when Star Wars came out.


----------



## Pip66

Took the kids to watch it last night.
They enjoyed, which was the main thing !!!!!
I think if the seats had been a bit more comfortable I'd have fell asleep.... :lol:


----------



## pxr5

I haven't read the actual reviews as I'm still waiting to see this, but the written reviews on imbd are saying this film is appalling (that was scanning through pages and pages of reviews and looking at the review title and star rating). Is something going on?


----------



## Captain Duff

Took my 9 yo to see it yesterday as he had an inset before going back to school today. He really enjoyed it which is what counts and considering its a long two and a quarter hour length didn't get restless at all.

But while I quite liked it for the forst 30 minutes or so my heart began to sink after that and by the end I was pretty naffed off.

spoiler alert

...

...

...

Stop reading now if you haven't seen it, but bearing in mind I saw the original film in 1977 when I was 11 and loved it (and the other two of the original 3 - didn't much care for the prequels that followed), I just couldn't believe that this 'new' film was essentially just an unimaginative remake of the original, same basic plot, same characters, same death star that needed to be destroyed with a hit on the weak point by the rebel alliance fighters (I was just waiting for the ghost of Alec Guinness to appear at that point moaning about the force like the ghost of Christmas past - it at least would have added a bit of quality). Then there was Carrie Fisher who could hardly move her face or perfect American teeth (or anything else come to that). At least this film actually made you realise that the special effects in the original were fantastic for pre-CGI days as the ones in this remake were no better. I can see now why George Lucas appeared lukewarm about the whole thing, he must have thought what on earth is JJ Abrams being paid for here exactly?


----------



## suspal

Yoda should be turning in his grave,another over hyped film that didn't deliver for me.


----------



## Starbuck88

Saw it today, we absolutely loved it. So much better than the prequels, better acting than the prequels, that Christian Hayden or whatever his name is as anakin/vader I've never seen such bad acting in such big budget movies.

I do agree the story is a bit recycled from the original trilogy but this new one felt right for some reason, it felt like a star wars movie, the prequels never managed that for me.

Without any spoilers I am upset that character had to die but I understand to make 'Ben' more menacing/evil.

I'd watch it again for sure.

Also, look out for Daniel Craig as the storm trooper in Reys mind control/prisoner scene. Haha


----------



## LeadFarmer

Starbuck88 said:


> Also, look out for Daniel Craig as the storm trooper in Reys mind control/prisoner scene. Haha


And Simon Pegg.


----------



## A&J

Watched it yesterday and I thought it was a bad movie. 

No real story, no real battle, bad characters especially Finn (dont know what his role is in this movie other to look scared). Diddnt like Rey either. 

Han Solos death was too much Hollywood style.

C3PO just woke up at precisely the right moment. I mean what a coincidence.

Kylo Ren just turned into a pussy after the Rey fight...

Reys mind control/prisoner scene was just stupid.

Rey has the force...and the fact that she just reallized that and can understand how to use it better than Obi-wan Kanobi ever did is just silly.

Storm troopers are great against unarmed people but give a gun to 70 year old Han Solo and he will kill an entire battalion of them...stupid hero logic

So no I dont like it, I dont like it at all. The old movies were great, this is just a bollywood version of them. Can not understand how it scored 8.1 on IMDB???


----------



## LeadFarmer

I watched it again on dvd tonight in the hope I would enjoy it more than I did at the cinema, but sadly no.


----------



## Brian1612

Maybe just me getting old but the reason the old Star Wars movies were good for me... I was a kid and the cheese was good. Found it hard to watch in this one though, don't know if it's down to being 25 and not 12 but I cringed a lot throughout.


----------



## james_death

Its a compromise movie half the statements were to set up scenes later in hope you didn't question it so much, its made to look a lot like new hope in that old and new viewers can get a feel for it before it starts going its own route.

Established the First order and how powerful they are, unfortunately Leia's story of how she became the rebel leader has been cut along with a few other bits.

Established the rebels are a rag tag fleet deliberately using old tech such as the x-wing and even Leia's ship she comes in on is a modified B-Wing.

The rebel force is a young outfit in this only just been set up to fight the first order.

Disney will probably run it as they do the Marvel licence interlinking stories from other movies... if you like the original 3 movies then go watch Star Wars Rogue one, looks a very niece prequel to a new hope...:thumb:






*Is that Emperor Palpatine kneeling before Snoke in a Bacta tank flanked by Imperial Red Guards?*


----------

